
The Real Story Behind Bob Parson's Elephant-Killing "Safari" - ssclafani
http://mashable.com/2011/04/01/bob-parsons-elephant-story/
======
michaelpinto
To write any story about the poverty of Zimbabwe without making reference to
the dictatorship of Robert Mugabe is almost criminal. Zimbabwe use to be the
bread basket of the region and that didn't come to an end because of the
elephants: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zimbabwe>

------
logjam
Oh. This is a "real story" apparently based solely on a conversation with the
guy who shot the elephant, who is now furiously doing damage control as best
he can.

This must be a new definition of "real story" I'm unfamiliar with.

